# Biketour im frankenland



## jojolintzi (13. Dezember 2006)

Hey, 
ich hab vor nächstes Jahr (nicht alleine, aber das Wie spielt hier ja keine Rolle) im Rahmen einer Freizeit eine kleine Biketour mit Übergewichtigen zu machen.
Und deswegen jetzt meine Frage: kennt sich jemand von euch gut in der Gegend Pottenstein aus, und kann mir eine Tourempfehlung geben, die eben technisch erstmal nicht zu anspruchsvoll ist, und auch konditionell nicht zuviel abverlangt, aber trotzdem Spaß machen kann!?
Und kennt jemand auch nen Bikeverleih der in der Nähe ist (unser Ausgangspunkt ist um genau zu sein Sachsenmühle), der uns für nen anständigen Preis n paar Bikes leihen kann?
Wär cool, wenn ich Antworten bzw. Tipps bekommen könnte
Grüße
Jojo


----------



## 0815p (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo
also ein bikeverleih ist in muggendorf, glaube der name des geschäftes ist Aktiv reisen, hat auch kajak verleih und so. Bikes sind von spezialized, preise keine ahnung. und nun zur tour bei pottenstein. es gibt da einen schotterweg, der entlang der bahngleise geht. fängt in muggendorf an, und geht bis behringersmühle, ist ziemlich eben. ab behringersmühle dann kurz  auf strasse nach pottenstein, im ort richt marienthal geht rechts ein wanderweg zum waldcaffe durchs püttlachtal, der weg ist landschaftlich super, nur am sonntag wegen vielen wandersleut nicht zu empfehlen. und dann ?? gehts nur berg auf Ich überleg mir mal was, sag mal bescheid wie lang (km) die tour sein soll, vielleicht kann ich dir helfen.
gruss metzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüdiger Beck (14. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Jojo,
die Räder in Muggendorf zu hohlen ist o.K. Wenn Ihr bei der Sachsenmühle startet kannst an der Wiesent entlang nach Behringersmühle fahren und von dort aus ins Aufseßtahl am besten bis nach Draisendorf und dort über den gepflasterten Fluhrweg nach Siegritz nicht vergessen dann am Naturfreundehaus Veilbronn Brotzeit zu machen (ist sehr gut und günstig) dann weiter nach Gasseldorf auf der alten Bahntrasse. Nach Gasseldorf weiter nach Rothenbühl  und an der Wiesent flußaufwärts bis zur Sachsenmühle. 
Ich denke das sind so ca 27 km und nur ein Berglein bei Draisendorf, nach Behringersmühle ca 0,5 km anspruchsvoller Weg


----------



## jojolintzi (14. Dezember 2006)

spezialized hört sich gut an, haben die evtl ne email oder so, dass man sich da mal erkundigen kann?
zur länge:
is ja so, dass das ganze mi übergewichtigen läuft, von daher denk ich mal,dass 20 allermax. 30 km in ordnung gehen.ich wer zuvor warsch eh nochmal das abfahren was sich gut anhört, bin aber für weitere vorschläge immer dankbar.
wie guckts aus, gibts da evtl auch n bissl was im wald was spaß machen kann? (evtl auch mal ein kleiner nicht zu anschpruchsvoller singletrail, damit man denen auch mal zeigen kann, dass sowas auch n sportsein kann, bei dem man die anstrengung ganz vergisst.. ;-) )
@peter und rüdiger:
danke sconmal für eure Vorschläge!

und @ all:freu mich über weitere vorschläge.

was vergessen: hab eben ma gegoogelt und hab die seite von aktiv reisen gefunden. muss sagen, das is kein schlechtes angebot:Specialize Enduro Expert FSR mit fox etc für 28 euro den tag...


----------

